# Is human dry shampoo safe to use on cats?



## Hyldeihera (Nov 2, 2015)

Good afternoon everybody,

I am new to the forum, so hello!

I have a quick question. I wonder whether dry shampoo intended for humans (e.g. Batiste) is safe to use on a cat.

My cat went near my flatmate's bike and something (oil? grease?) rubbed on her fur. We tried to dilute the stain with some water, then brushed her thoroughly, then combed her some more when she was dry. This removed a lot of it but her coat is still stained.

The grease went mostly on her back, so not an area she can easily lick (which is probably for the best as I imagine it's quite toxic?!). Since it is greasy I figured a dry shampoo would help to absorb the residue before being brushed away but I don't know if it safe to use. I have googled this extensively and surprisingly didn't come across someone with the same question.

She would hate being bathed so I am looking for a waterless alternative - there are foamy pet shampoos out there but don't want to order up something that will take a week to get delivered...

I would welcome any thoughts or comments you may have!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I wouldn't try it. Mostly because she's likely to lick her fur and eat whatever is in dry shampoo. 

I'm not very experienced with this but I'm sure someone here would have a better solution for you.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Washing up liquid should shift it (it's what vets usually suggest) - just don't use anything with Aloe Vera in it. Standard green Fairy Liquid is fine. Apply it with only a little water and rub it well in (flannels are useful!), then rinse thoroughly. Repeat as necessary 

I've got moggies and both of them tolerate being emergency washed quite well - they seem to understand they are being helped


----------



## Hyldeihera (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi ALR and Jesthar,

Thank you so much both for your comments, special thanks to Jesthar for the fairy liquid and flannel solution - I have both things at home so will be able to try


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If that doesn't work, try baby talc.


----------



## Hyldeihera (Nov 2, 2015)

Thanks Carly87, that's a good idea.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I was thinking flour to mop up grease. Baptiste is mainly rice but has perfume in it. It irritates me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Swarfega.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Baby wipes get most things off. Or facial wipes, if they get waterproof mascara off should work on grease.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Leo once came back to the house looking very miserable and covered in what looked like engine oil. We washed him with washing up liquid but couldn't get it all off. We rang the vet and they asked us to bring him in so that they could clean him up under sedation. When we went to collect him they said they had used swarfega and that he was so good that he didn't need sedation. It took a couple of weeks for him to be completely grease free. He has not done it again since (so far!)


----------

